# Hilarious CL ads



## weatherguy (Sep 22, 2012)

This clowns selling $13 splits for $75, this oughta sell quick 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/3260510590.html


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Heres another one, come clean up my scraps and give me $100 for the privilege

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/3289027784.html


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Heres a great deal, $90 for 1/4 cord of bits and pieces, you pick up! comes out to $360 a cord NOT delivered

http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/3289694339.html


----------



## ScotO (Sep 22, 2012)

it's incredible what some people will try and pull.  I see it ALOT here in central PA.  "you come and cut my tree, which is hanging over my house, take all the branches and leaves with you, and I'll give you HALF of the wood from the tree....Oh, and by the way, you have to split it too...."  Get real!


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> it's incredible what some people will try and pull. I see it ALOT here in central PA. "you come and cut my tree, which is hanging over my house, take all the branches and leaves with you, and I'll give you HALF of the wood from the tree....Oh, and by the way, you have to split it too...." Get real!


 
I see a lot of those too, I think theres been a lot of drinking going on this weekend with the amount of crazy ads today.


----------



## Boom Stick (Sep 23, 2012)

Just speaks to the larger idea of people being totally self centered, selfish, and out of touch. They basically wasted their time uploading a picture and creating a craigslist add. However, at the local beer beverage store they sell very small stands of cut hardwood for 40 bucks and some people actually buy it. There are dummies out there. I am just trying to not be one of them.


----------



## mfglickman (Sep 23, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> Heres a great deal, $90 for 1/4 cord of bits and pieces, you pick up! comes out to $360 a cord NOT delivered
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/3289694339.html



I look at the pic and all I can think is "This was no boating accident."


----------



## blujacket (Sep 23, 2012)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/3277513888.html


----------



## pen (Sep 23, 2012)

We all see a lot of these, it is after all a _*free*_ listing site. As such, a good many people out there feel they should shoot for the moon in their adds. If they actually find someone to take them up on their outlandish offers, great, if not, they can just always make another free add, then another,,,,,

pen


----------



## fespo (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't forget your hip boots

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/zip/3289010476.html


----------



## ohlongarm (Sep 23, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> This clowns selling $13 splits for $75, this oughta sell quick
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/3260510590.html


 That's not bad,he probably really meant to say 75 cents.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

Found this just a few minutes ago....   "Cut down this Maple,remove all debris etc & you can have it for FREE!! Must be LICENSED & INSURED & have proof of it...." 

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3293838802.html   Any tree service who IS licensed & insured wouldnt be doing it for FREE!!  Dumbass.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 24, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Found this just a few minutes ago.... "Cut down this Maple,remove all debris etc & you can have it for FREE!! Must be LICENSED & INSURED & have proof of it...."
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3293838802.html Any tree service who IS licensed & insured wouldnt be doing it for FREE!! Dumbass.


 exactly!  I wouldn't touch that tree for under $2,000.00.  Especially after reading that stupid ad.  Had he nicely called for a quote, I might consider doing if for almost HALF that amount.  What a goon......


----------



## Thistle (Sep 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> exactly! I wouldn't touch that tree for under $2,000.00. Especially after reading that stupid ad. Had he nicely called for a quote, I might consider doing if for almost HALF that amount. What a goon......


 
It looks pretty damn big in that 1st pic...I see those same type ads here 2-3 times monthly,sometimes more.

Best ones I like (only ones I respond to if I have the free time) are ones that have either the wood already down or its not too big around any buildings or power lines,no brush or trash,and if the wood is decent both in size and/or quality & they have at least 2 clear pics.Wont bother if no pics, if its someone wanting their yard cleaned up for free,soft rotten garbage left behind by previous person living there etc.


----------



## Ash_403 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never seen a silver maple with that many leaders. Or is it really 2 or 3 trees grown together. I really can't tell from the pictures.

I wouldn't want any part in the removal of that thing either.


Oh, and a tree is not firewood until it is on the ground, bucked, and split..... into firewood.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 25, 2012)

blujacket said:


> http://dayton.craigslist.org/grd/3277513888.html


 
Hahaha, the guy wants you to pay HIM to cut HIS trees down, classic!


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, well this guy wants you to pay him to cut his trees down, too. In northern Michigan.
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3233551322.html


----------



## basod (Sep 25, 2012)

I responded to one a couple miles from the house guy said he had given away the wood several times but everyone was no-show.
rounds were sitting by the road - he opted from paying double for the tree service to haul them.

Yeah they were mushroom covered sweetgum rounds.  Told him I'd haul them out for $30 fuel cost, he declined and said he'd get rid of it for free.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 25, 2012)

This is one of the best threads I've read in quite awhile! "You cut your own tree for $180"..........Ummm, so I come to your place, with my truck/trailer, use my saw, and cut YOUR tree, and pay YOU $180? Did I miss something here???? Hmmmmmm

I've found a new way to make money!    I can sell my splits for 25 cents, and rounds for 50 cents.  Thats it, I'd make a boat load of money!!  You guys should try it too!

TS


----------



## schlot (Sep 26, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Found this just a few minutes ago.... "Cut down this Maple,remove all debris etc & you can have it for FREE!! Must be LICENSED & INSURED & have proof of it...."
> 
> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3293838802.html Any tree service who IS licensed & insured wouldnt be doing it for FREE!! Dumbass.


 

Sounds like a GREAT deal. Tell you what Thistle, I will pay for the gas, you get the insurance and lets go down this weekend! When should I pick you up? LOL


----------



## schlot (Sep 26, 2012)

I found a great one. This guy wants you to use his old upright piano for firewood after you use it! Thistle, it's in your backyard too!

http://siouxcity.craigslist.org/zip/3284467906.html


----------



## gzecc (Sep 26, 2012)

Better hurry, people are going to be all over this one!
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/3268929094.html


----------



## schlot (Sep 26, 2012)

gzecc said:


> Better hurry, people are going to be all over this one!
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/3268929094.html


 
Imagine the rush of people knocking on his door?! He will need crowd control!


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Heres another freebie, just drop by and pick up the wood, oh yeah, you need a chainsaw

http://worcester.craigslist.org/zip/3296192880.html


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> This is one of the best threads I've read in quite awhile! "You cut your own tree for $180"..........Ummm, so I come to your place, with my truck/trailer, use my saw, and cut YOUR tree, and pay YOU $180? Did I miss something here???? Hmmmmmm
> 
> I've found a new way to make money!  I can sell my splits for 25 cents, and rounds for 50 cents. Thats it, I'd make a boat load of money!! You guys should try it too!
> 
> TS


Think of the money you can make selling 13 splits for $75, you'd be rich!!


----------



## cygnus (Sep 26, 2012)

Curb alert?  Yeah, park at the curb and come get the trash out of my basement.  Really?


http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/3279563447.html
*Curb Alert - Basement Debris-Use for firewood (Mt. Olive)*

Recently gutted my basement. I have wood studs(with nails) sheetrock, some paneling. Its all organized in my basement for someone to come and take. Email me for the details.


----------



## gzecc (Sep 27, 2012)

cygnus said:


> Curb alert? Yeah, park at the curb and come get the trash out of my basement. Really?
> 
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/3279563447.html
> ...


The sheetrock is just right to keep the fire from getting too hot from the pine with nails in it. It can go directly from his basement into my stove, no seasoning needed. You can use the paneling for kindling. One mans trash is sometimes anothers!


----------



## scotvl (Sep 27, 2012)

This guy in my area is selling his wood by the quart, lol. 

 windsor.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-home-indoor-other-THE-CHEAPEST-FIRE-WOOD-AROUND-W0QQAdIdZ417230706


----------



## basod (Sep 27, 2012)

Is the "quart" a French thing maybe a rick or face cord?


----------



## scotvl (Sep 27, 2012)

basod said:


> Is the "quart" a French thing maybe a rick or face cord?


Not that I'm aware of not many French speaking people around here and no bilingual sinage, I'm just across the river from Detroit.  I think it's just someone with a wildthing trying to make a buck.

Oh and even the few legitimate firewood seller's cords only have 1/3 of a cord in them.


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow ! We get a lot of those ads here too. Someday, I wanna go lay a big oak or maple on somebody's house or car, then explain to them why they should've paid the tree service to take it out. " Oh I'm sorry sir, did I forget to mention that my insurance is only my vehicle." A C


----------



## mudbug250 (Sep 27, 2012)

http://jackson.craigslist.org/for/3299031640.html

This guy says make an offer. I offered $1.50 for each of his "huge" rounds. He texted back "one dollar and fifty cents?". So I proceded to tell him, that ten rounds that size MIGHT be 1/4 when split and stacked. I can get a 1/4 of split oak firewood right now on craigslist for $30 to $40. He decided he would just keep it. Was I wrong in my assessment and offer. He said he had 10 huge rounds, so that would of been $15.


----------



## schlot (Sep 27, 2012)

mudbug250 said:


> http://jackson.craigslist.org/for/3299031640.html
> 
> This guy says make an offer. I offered $1.50 for each of his "huge" rounds. He texted back "one dollar and fifty cents. So I proceded to tell him, that ten rounds that size MIGHT be 1/4 when split and stacked. I can get a 1/4 of split oak firewood right now on craigslist. He decided he would just keep it. Was I wrong in my assessment and offer. He said he had 10 huge rounds, so that would of been $15.


 

I had a dozen large rounds (30" diameter plus) that filled about 75% of a face cord rack. Say 25% of a cord, so take the going rate of a cord ( not delivered, not split) and divide by four. Gives you a good starting point. Of course there are a lot of assumptions there.


----------



## mudbug250 (Sep 27, 2012)

I also pointed out the fact that the wood would not be ready to burn till maybe next year, probably 2 years from now.


----------



## mudbug250 (Sep 27, 2012)

schlot said:


> I had a dozen large rounds (30" diameter plus) that filled about 75% of a face cord rack. Say 25% of a cord, so take the going rate of a cord ( not delivered, not split) and divide by four. Gives you a good starting point. Of course there are a lot of assumptions there.


 These are not 30" diameter.  I told the guy good luck.  There will be a sucker out there that will give him more.


----------



## mudbug250 (Sep 27, 2012)

This spring I had 22 rounds about that size and it came out almost exactly half a cord s/s.


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Oh I'm sorry sir, did I forget to mention that my insurance is only my vehicle." A C


"My name is Mayhem and this is your tree..."


----------



## basod (Sep 27, 2012)

I think allstate already did that one.
The christmas tree is still my favorite...
" My smell......like a lumberjack"


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 28, 2012)

This is always a favorite, considering you can buy it cut and split for $150. Maybe even delivered, possibly even ready to burn
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/3248083688.html


----------



## mfglickman (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my. Clearances? Hearth?

http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/3269624281.html


----------



## blujacket (Sep 28, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> Oh my. Clearances? Hearth?
> 
> http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/3269624281.html


 
Well it's not some thin meatle! It's a famous bran! hahahaha


----------



## Realstone (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow that's kinda weird.  Clicked page two of this thread and it took me to pg. 1  As a matter of fact, I can't get to pg 2.
 I must be at the nexus of the universe


----------



## schlot (Sep 28, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> Oh my. Clearances? Hearth?
> 
> http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/3269624281.html


 
Is that a tire iron on the floor? Is that his poker?


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 28, 2012)

schlot said:


> Is that a tire iron on the floor? Is that his poker?


 
Looks like the stoves set up on 2 x 4's, good thing its not cheap meatle.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 29, 2012)

TV's with a bubble back are not even made anymore. I have a nice 40" 1999 model that still works fine, but can't give it away, I've tried
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/bar/3260366584.html 
It's that time of year, people think their just cut tree is worth $400 a cord, you pick up, not split, and in 12"- 30" lengths. This is the stuff we get for free sooner or later.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife made the mistake of telling a co-worker that I would come cut some trees for her because we "need firewood." She doesn't really understand the economics or risk issues of the situation but I decided to hold up the offer she had made and lend a hand anyway. All the while, this new homeowner (her co-worker), seemed to think she was doing ME a favor while I felled a high risk multiple trunk dead maple that was hanging over her house and the neighbors house. I managed to fell everything without causing any damage, (smart cuts/hinges, ropes, etc), but I must advise to anyone within listening shot NOT to make the the "mistake" I made. Obviously I was trying to appease both my wife and her friend, but, looking back on the time and risk, it was a very stupid endeavor and I should have put my foot down with a solid "no way."


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Sep 29, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> This is always a favorite, considering you can buy it cut and split for $150. Maybe even delivered, possibly even ready to burn
> http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/3248083688.html


 
This is the interesting part about this one..  half cord 2'x2'x8' $80...


----------



## schlot (Sep 29, 2012)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> This is the interesting part about this one.. half cord 2'x2'x8' $80...


 
I was wondering if someone else saw that...the new math perhaps?


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 29, 2012)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> This is the interesting part about this one..  half cord 2'x2'x8' $80...



Duh. I totally missed that. Seen this posting for months, too.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 29, 2012)

mdocod said:


> My wife made the mistake of telling a co-worker that I would come cut some trees for her because we "need firewood." She doesn't really understand the economics or risk issues of the situation but I decided to hold up the offer she had made and lend a hand anyway. All the while, this new homeowner (her co-worker), seemed to think she was doing ME a favor while I felled a high risk multiple trunk dead maple that was hanging over her house and the neighbors house. I managed to fell everything without causing any damage, (smart cuts/hinges, ropes, etc), but I must advise to anyone within listening shot NOT to make the the "mistake" I made. Obviously I was trying to appease both my wife and her friend, but, looking back on the time and risk, it was a very stupid endeavor and I should have put my foot down with a solid "no way."


 
Exactly. I dont volunteer for either a freebie or a paid gig until I see it & can assess the situation thoroughly.If its beyond my skill level and/or comfort zone,I'll politely decline & explain fully my reasons to the property owner.

A man's gotta know his limitations.....


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 29, 2012)

Its not Craigslist but still pretty funny

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-Chain...457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575dcb8d1


----------



## schlot (Sep 29, 2012)

es332 said:


> Its not Craigslist but still pretty funny
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-Chain...457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575dcb8d1


 
Wow....fix those ring lands and re-use it?

I should watch this and see if it someone buys it.  I've got some broken spark plugs maybe the same buyer would want to buy and fix also.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW.Sadly there's people who would actually buy it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 29, 2012)

blujacket said:


> Well it's not some thin meatle! It's a famous bran! hahahaha


And what a super sharp picture,must be 10 pixels at least


----------



## tribe683 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is another deal for you, it's free The OSB looks a tad weathered.
http://evansville.craigslist.org/zip/3254216769.html


----------



## tribe683 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not wood or wood stove related, just funny/stupid.
Remember, not the couch.

http://westky.craigslist.org/zip/3296843188.html


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 29, 2012)

StuckInTheMuck said:


> This is the interesting part about this one.. half cord 2'x2'x8' $80...


 
By his reasoning shouldnt a 1/2 cord be 2' x 2' x 4'?


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Sep 29, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> By his reasoning shouldnt a 1/2 cord be 2' x 2' x 4'?


 
I don't know what his reasoning is, but 2x2x8 is 1/4 cord.. not half. doesn't sound like I'll be buying firewood from that guy.  If I could get $80 for a 1/4 cord, i'd be in the firewood business and not in the military.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 29, 2012)

2x2x4?  Hmmm. I need 30" wood.  And some 16".  How many cord is that?

TS


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 1, 2012)

I just can't stop myself.

This has been rusting in a damp dark corner of my yard for a few years...I don't know how long because it was there when I bought the house. But it's totally worth $250. Get a jump on the heating season! LOL!


http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/3301353156.html


----------



## jharkin (Oct 1, 2012)

schlot said:


> Wow....fix those ring lands and re-use it?
> 
> I should watch this and see if it someone buys it. I've got some broken spark plugs maybe the same buyer would want to buy and fix also.


 
I should start selling my used motor oil then... "Hey just strain the crap out though some cheesecloth and use it again!"


----------



## jharkin (Oct 1, 2012)

tribe683 said:


> Not wood or wood stove related, just funny/stupid.
> Remember, not the couch.
> 
> http://westky.craigslist.org/zip/3296843188.html


 

Hey some food!


----------



## Ash_403 (Oct 1, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I should start selling my used motor oil then... "Hey just strain the crap out though some cheesecloth and use it again!"


There is another forum that I used to frequent, that a member actually admitted to doing just that.  He would wick the used oil through a cloth, then reuse the result.  He really didn't know any better (contamination, detergent breakdown, etc.).  But, we forum members swiftly set him straight.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 1, 2012)

tribe683 said:


> Here is another deal for you, it's free The OSB looks a tad weathered.
> http://evansville.craigslist.org/zip/3254216769.html


 As far as i know OSB dose not come in 10" lengths?


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 1, 2012)

es332 said:


> Its not Craigslist but still pretty funny
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-Chain...457?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575dcb8d1


 Just looked at this are they stupid?  I think you can get a piston rings and jug for like $90 for that saw why pay $25 for about $0.07 worth of AL?


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 1, 2012)

That junk on the couch add is hilarious.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 1, 2012)

If i have help and its not huge i split horizontal, by myself i split vertical. But splitting horizontal my back hurts, i have to pick it up and if to big have to let it fall to the side then repick up the big splits to make smaller. A smaller say 10-12 inch round i will split in half and keep it togeather and turn it 90 degrees to spiit it into 1/4 with just one more pass.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 1, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> As far as i know OSB dose not come in 10" lengths?


 

I've worked in the building trades 25+ yrs,never seen it in anything but 8' lengths.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 1, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> As far as i know OSB dose not come in 10" lengths?


A lot of what I'm seeing in these ads is just that:  glorified OSB


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 2, 2012)

I obviously meant to say 10' lengths but Thisle realized that and did not give it to me about *10"* sheets of OSB.

Yea, i really should of said i know they DONT make 10' lengths. I have visited an OSB mill and am a forester, im pretty good with the materials that are made from my raw material.


Still funny as heck, "come get this old OSB from my yard that will fall apart each time you try to grab it, but its free"!


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh and the other thing about the random junk in the bag on the couch for free. They say there is a pre paid cell phone in htere. OOOh, cells have been popular for 15 years, unless its from the last few years that phone is worthless!!


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll have to catch you all tomorrow, this came in on my local email listserve, I think it will be an all-day gig:

"We have many walnuts available in the backyard to pick up. These have the husk on them. Probably 2 pails -- bring your own pails."


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 2, 2012)

Heres a good one.  http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html

HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD. 

Location: NASHUA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## blujacket (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


 

Wow


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


That guy/girl will be cold  this winter


----------



## Mr A (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


  LOL, you made that up yourself, didn't you?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED . . . EVEN BETTER WOULD BE IF YOU COULD TAKE THE TIME TO KILN DRY IT FOR ME. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD (PREFERABLY BLACK LOCUST AND OAK) AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM (BUT I WILL ACCEPT ANY OFFERS OVER 2 CORD). I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD. IN LIEU OF MONEY YOU CAN ALSO PAY ME OFF IN DORITOES (NOTE, I SAID DORITOES, NOT A STORE BRAND), HO-HOS AND TWINKIES (BUT NOT THE LITTLE DEBBIE BRAND TYPE SINCE THEY DON'T TASTE THE SAME), BUT THE BAG MUST BE OPENED AND THE CONTENTS PUT ON A PLATE IN INDIVIDUAL PORTIONS. ALSO, THE COUCH IS NOT FOR SALE . . . I REPEAT THE COUCH IS NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> ...


 

I fixed the ad for them.


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 2, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I fixed the ad for them.


 
Laughing my as.s off!


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


 
 WHAT you have to be kidding me. The guy wants cut split and seasoned firewood, minimum of 2 cords and wants it delivered, FOR FREE! Or he will charge YOU for your FREE wood if he has to pick it up!! come on this has to be people that get a laugh out of this stuff?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 2, 2012)

But is the couch for sale or not?


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


 

I flagged this for Best of CraigsList.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 2, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Duh. I totally missed that. Seen this posting for months, too.


 
Yeah, that is bogus math. A cord is 4x4x8, so a half cord is 2x2x4, right? While I am posting here I might as well mention that I can sell you guys a half cord at a good price.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 2, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> But is the couch for sale or not?


 
NO. THE COUCH IS NOT FOR SALE. PLEASE STACK THE WOOD AROUND THE COUCH AND THE 52 INCH PLASMA TV WHICH IS ALSO NOT FOR SALE. ALSO, I AM ONLY AVAILABLE TO PICK UP THE WOOD FOR A FEE AFTER 1 P.M. BUT BEFORE 5 P.M. AS I WILL BE IN BED SLEEPING BEFORE THAT AND THEN I'M GOING OUT TO THE BARS AFTER 5 TO HANG OUT WITH MY GIRLFRIEND AND SEVEN KIDS.


----------



## basod (Oct 2, 2012)

ColdNH said:


> Heres a good one. http://nh.craigslist.org/for/3309937581.html
> 
> HI. I AM LOOKING FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS FREE FIRE WOOD. IT NEEDS TO BE CUT, SPLIT, AND SEOSONED. IT MUST BE HARDWOOD AND 2 CORDS MINIMUM. I WILL PICK UP FOR A FEE BUT WOULD RATHER IT BE DELIVERD.
> 
> ...


 
There is one like this every winter in our local buy/sell bulletin(sort of Uncle henry's). Reads same every year.

Need firewood *we are disabled*.  Must be cut and delivered free.. *we can split it.*

Nothing against living on disability but if you're able to split wood I'm assuming you can earn a paycheck

I'll have to find a copy and scan the clipping.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 2, 2012)

i work with a bunch of disabled people. Their disability would lead them to believe they can get something for nothing, too.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 2, 2012)

I just realized I am disabled. My pesky job is disabling me from cutting firewood today. Please help.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 2, 2012)

I should run an ad like that just to see what comes through the door.  It never hurts to ask.  Even if others label me as...


----------



## Thistle (Oct 2, 2012)

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3312364381.html

Here's a good one. As green as that pile of brush is,you'll have to supply your own diesel fuel to get it  burnin' though....


----------



## Thistle (Oct 3, 2012)

http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3313563548.html

Now this is maybe 5 miles NW of me & Mulberry is always welcome in my wood stacks,but I'm no trash hauling service either..... They state they 'would like it removed & cleaned up soon before it kills the grass....well with an ad worded like that you're in for a long wait


----------



## fespo (Oct 3, 2012)

This wood looks real dry

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/3303050599.html


----------



## Realstone (Oct 3, 2012)

Thistle said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/zip/3312364381.html
> 
> Here's a good one. As green as that pile of brush is,you'll have to supply your own diesel fuel to get it burnin' though....


Oh brother.  

Instant hedge?


----------

